# Meter lock



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Call the termite guy. He has a key.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't tell the type of lock used from the picture. It doesn't seem to be a barrel lock.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

18 volt Milwalkee grinder and about 60 seconds.
I have never been challenged about cutting them off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> 18 volt Milwalkee grinder and about 60 seconds.
> I have never been challenged about cutting them off.


Sounds like a metro area solution, I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Why not schedule it with the PoCo?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You could try this


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wait no try this first and tell me if it works


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

No wait wait wait those guys are hacks try this


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Splatz, I'm not seeing the barrel lock in his ring.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Splatz, I'm not seeing the barrel lock in his ring.


Me either, so grinder it would be.:thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I can't tell the type of lock used from the picture. It doesn't seem to be a barrel lock.


Oops. @WronGun - can you see if you see any meters with the barrel and tell me if the method in that last video works?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I've used a sawzall and cold chisel, a grinder and more recently I like my cordless dremel as I have more control with it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just be careful, I have broken a couple glass meters trying to get those rings off before I learned how to pick the barrel lock. Luckily they still worked with the glass broken and the power company replaced them with smart meters so I never heard anything about it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

splatz said:


> No wait wait wait those guys are hacks try this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1cCtApECOE


I have to remember this one.

I had the POCO trying to remove a seized up on a few weeks back, they absolutely hate those things too.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think I have ever taken one off. Why would you not have the power co do it? I thought you could get in big time trouble by doing that.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Suncoast Power said:


> 18 volt Milwalkee grinder and about 60 seconds.
> I have never been challenged about cutting them off.


Does it have to be a Milwaukee 18 V, or will any grinder do?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Does it have to be a Milwaukee 18 V, or will any grinder do?


The old red and black are a badge of professionalism!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Unless you need into the meter base ... there's much easier ways to de-energize


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Unless you need into the meter base ... there's much easier ways to de-energize


Do tell?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't think I have ever taken one off. Why would you not have the power co do it? I thought you could get in big time trouble by doing that.



The big PoCo around me couldn't care less, as long as you don't create a hassle for them. Basically it's the Wild West until something happens, then it's all your fault. 

They don't care about tie ins, upgrades or changeovers. I've filed all the paperwork and had the cut in card sent in for a service upgrade, only to be called out for an unrelated service call 4 years later and they never came out to crimp the PoA or put a new tamper tab on the meter.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Just be careful, I have broken a couple glass meters trying to get those rings off before I learned how to pick the barrel lock. Luckily they still worked with the glass broken and the power company replaced them with smart meters so I never heard anything about it.



In the early days of being young and dumb using the sawzall and cold chisel, the sawzall was just to get the cut started, the chisel to roll a piece up enough to grab a hold of and then ***** or pliers to finish the cut off (wether actually cutting or bend/breaking). 

Ever since the first one where I was basically caught unprepared for a locked meter, I've kept every single old ring from the subsequent replacements/upgrades I've done. That way I have plenty of spares and don't hesitate to cut off a lock and just slap a new (old) ring on. 

I've heard of the wood screw technique before, but never tried it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do tell?


His service looks like it's overhead ... just cut it up there


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

emtnut said:


> His service looks like it's overhead ... just cut it up there


That is what I thought but he would still need to get that meter out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> His service looks like it's overhead ... just cut it up there


I fail to see how that is better than pulling the meter.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> No wait wait wait those guys are hacks try this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1cCtApECOE


I don't get why he went to the trouble of grinding off threads if he was just going to cut the point off anyway... He could have just cut the end so there was a 1/4" of threads left, and used the already smooth shaft to accomplish the same purpose. Also means it could be done in the field really easy with no bench grinder to hand. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> I don't get why he went to the trouble of grinding off threads if he was just going to cut the point off anyway... He could have just cut the end so there was a 1/4" of threads left, and used the already smooth shaft to accomplish the same purpose. Also means it could be done in the field really easy with no bench grinder to hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I think if he doesn't grind off the threads he can't move the screw freely to disengage the ball bearings. The threads maybe get bound up on the entry point.


Maybe?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I think if he doesn't grind off the threads he can't move the screw freely to disengage the ball bearings. The threads maybe get bound up on the entry point.
> 
> 
> Maybe?


Yes, you are correct. But like B-Nabs said, you could have cut it back where the screw has a smooth shaft with no threads on it. That's what I did, I got a long screw that had a long area of the shaft that was smooth with no threads, and just cut off the threaded end leaving those few threads.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I don't get why he went to the trouble of grinding off threads if he was just going to cut the point off anyway... He could have just cut the end so there was a 1/4" of threads left, and used the already smooth shaft to accomplish the same purpose. Also means it could be done in the field really easy with no bench grinder to hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


The flat part of the shaft is a little too short to reach the barrel and the threads would inhibit you pulling the barrel back far enough to disengage the bearings.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is how I get past internal meter locks like the old meter bases have:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Here is how I get past internal meter locks like the old meter bases have:
> 
> View attachment 106265


Such a Jersey guy! irate:


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

Any florida guys get any heat from cutting tags and pulling meters for panel changes?


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Call the termite guy. He has a key.


Who is the "termite guy?"


----------

